# What is the best medicine for coccidiosis?



## OhNayeli (Jun 7, 2018)

Hello everybody i am new to this forum and have would like to know which medicine you guys think is the best to treat cocciodiosis. Im debating between getting baycox, tri sulfa, or esb4. I have 6 cockatiels and 3 of them have been having watery dropoings for a few months. I also have 2 lovebirds, 2 parakeets and 14 finches recently my finches started having watery droppings and the feces were a pale yellow. I treated all of my birds with endocox for 3 consecutive days but after i read it was more of a prevention than a treatment i stopped and gave them probiotics for 3 days than a week after gave them ronivet 12. I stopped the medication for the lovebirds and parakeets after 7 days as there poop was fine to begin with and gave them probiotics for 5 days. As for the rest of my birds today is the 13th day i read to give it for 10 to 14 days. The 3 cockatiels still have watery droppings but they are not as watery also sometimes they sneeze and try to clear there throats. The finches seem to be better some of there droppings are still yellow the color varies. Since i treated for a protozoa infection i decided to also treat them for cocci and see if it would help. There arent alot of avian vets around my area and the closest one isnt experienced. Wat medicine would you guys recomend i would really appreciate your help. Thanks


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!!

I'm sorry but since we aren't vets we can't tell you what medications would work best. My best advice to you would be to take one bird to the vet to find out what is wrong with it and then treat the whole flock for that issue. Even a normal dog/cat vet will see birds and can prescribe meds.


----------



## OhNayeli (Jun 7, 2018)

roxy culver said:


> Welcome to the forum!!
> 
> I'm sorry but since we aren't vets we can't tell you what medications would work best. My best advice to you would be to take one bird to the vet to find out what is wrong with it and then treat the whole flock for that issue. Even a normal dog/cat vet will see birds and can prescribe meds.


I understand, i took a lovebird to an 'avian vet' twice and the 2nd time his back and abdomen were swollen. She did x rays and said at least the bird wasnt eggbound and tough it was a tumor and the bird would either die or had to be put down. To keep him comfortable at home, take him to another vet or pay for radiologists to look at his xrays. After a week he was fine and 7 months have passed since. That is why i rather treat my birds i try to do it with medicine that ppl say is safe and research alot the medicines before buying but this time im jst confused. But thank you for replying i appreciate your response.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

You need to see an avian vet... Treating your birds yourself is highly risky and if you get the dose wrong you could accidentally overdose them and kill them. Not worth it in my opinion. If you had bad luck with a particular vet you need to find another one.


----------



## OhNayeli (Jun 7, 2018)

Vickitiel said:


> You need to see an avian vet... Treating your birds yourself is highly risky and if you get the dose wrong you could accidentally overdose them and kill them. Not worth it in my opinion. If you had bad luck with a particular vet you need to find another one.


The dosage i give my birds is the dosage specified for finches i measure everything very carefully. And the other avian vets either dont see small birds or are very far. Thank you for responding.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

The dosage for finches and tiels is going to be different because of their body size, hence why you need a vet. Dog/cat vets will see them too, it doesn't have to be an avian vet. We can't recommend anything because if it's wrong, we could be held liable. We're just pet owners, regular people. I hope your birds get better.


----------



## OhNayeli (Jun 7, 2018)

roxy culver said:


> The dosage for finches and tiels is going to be different because of their body size, hence why you need a vet. Dog/cat vets will see them too, it doesn't have to be an avian vet. We can't recommend anything because if it's wrong, we could be held liable. We're just pet owners, regular people. I hope your birds get better.


Thank you for the advice


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Dosage is based on body weight so a dose for a finch isn't going to work for a cockatiel.


----------

